# Build Off



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Is there anyone down for a build off? *

Any one can be a part of it. 

I dont want to do anything to extreme just a daily with some body mods. 

No money or prizes, just to show off what you can do.

Any size is welcome 

All work must be done by yourself other then paint

The max you can spend is $300.00 

The builds will start Friday July 2, 2010

Ill post more rules when I know enough people are willing to participate


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

So far it looks like "LINCOLNSAL" is in it. And possibly "hnicustoms"

Who else want in on it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

All work must be done by yourself and i mean everything


uuummmm i dont know ????
i know am able to weld and do body work but painting i dont have a place to do and redo the seat dont have a sewing machine


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 09:27 AM~17897781
> *All work must be done by yourself and i mean everything
> uuummmm i dont know ????
> i know am able to weld and do body work but painting i dont have a place to do and redo the seat dont have a sewing machine
> *


 hmmm.... what all did you plan on doin to it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh i was just thinking of doing my little girls bike cuz i have not started on it 
am might be starting on it today


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 08:27 AM~17897781
> *All work must be done by yourself and i mean everything
> uuummmm i dont know ????
> i know am able to weld and do body work but painting i dont have a place to do and redo the seat dont have a sewing machine
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

ok... i seen in the old one you can have it professionally done.

but i want to have the max to spend on the bike is..i dont know how does 300 sound?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool put it in the op 
when is every one starting and whens it got to be done by ???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

when do you guys what it to be over with?

i was thinkin a month or 2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let do 3 months 
oct???
as i have no job lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 11:13 AM~17898242
> *let do 3 months
> oct???
> as i have no job lol
> *


that seems like too long of a time to me how about Augest 31


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool 
whos in ???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17898242
> *let do 3 months
> oct???
> as i have no job lol
> *


Dam that sucks bro. Yeah I was thinkin maybe 3 months also.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17899930
> *Dam that sucks bro. Yeah I was thinkin maybe 3 months also.
> *


Allright then September 31

anyody else in it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 03:51 PM~17899958
> *Allright then September 31
> 
> anyody else in it?
> *


hell yeah cool thanks i was getting ready to start posting up on craigslist stuff for sale lolnow i dont have to 
are we putting pics in here or in own topics
ill be doing both lol 
good luck be on the look out for mad progress on the 3rd :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 04:55 PM~17899977
> *hell yeah cool thanks i was getting ready to start posting up on craigslist stuff for sale lolnow i dont have to
> are we putting pics in here or in own topics
> ill be doing both lol
> ...


yeah man no problem. im just trying to make it convenient for everyone 

post your pics here. post one of your frame now if you can 

good luck to you too and eveyone else thats in it


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

here the frame that im going to be using....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

possable color???? :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17900183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
that should be good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks yours too


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so ALLL work by the owner ONLY right.....except paint....own plating own custom parts desiging and fabrication..?

id say make it include paint and im IN.

300 usually wont ever even cover my chrome plating but im sure i can do my OWN plating if necesary


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

How bout add this...

owner must be able to submit 20 sec vid of it being ridden after completion......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill check back on this topic once some arguing gets started


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17899958
> *Allright then September 31
> 
> anyody else in it?
> *


i would of said 1 month build to keep it crative and realistic,... but whatever


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

theres a spending limit of 300 buck do the best you can alot of peps can do the own mods but some cant some can paint some cant so on so on you have til sept31 to finsh lil bikes pick best bike no wining just braging rights ?? nice 30sec clip of riding i like but it will be my little girl


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17900315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can pretty much tell if i bike is ridable by just lookin at it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 06:05 PM~17900365
> *hmm.. i guess you can buy them as long ass its under the 300.
> 
> what do you other guys think? :dunno:
> ...



so a store bought bike build only ?





no you cannot always tell if a bike is rideable just by looking...been building bike for 15 yrs and thats not always the case!...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SHIT I CAN'T PAINT, I CAN'T WELD, I CAN'T DO UPHOLSTERY BUT I HAVE PEOPLE THAT CAN HOOK ME UP. CAN I STILL PARTICIPATE??


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 27 2010, 06:07 PM~17900380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! this is going to be harder then i thought it would.

how about just do what ever you can with the 300?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah not easy... But some ppl that can't do nothing won't get far with 300 but I say go with it. Long as its a fresh start build


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17900486
> *Yeah not easy... But some ppl that can't do nothing won't get far with 300 but I say go with it.  Long as its a fresh start build
> *


do you mean you have to buy everything new?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 04:25 PM~17900486
> *Yeah not easy... But some ppl that can't do nothing won't get far with 300 but I say go with it.  Long as its a fresh start build
> *


I have all kinds of parts layin around. I have og, twisted, and faced parts. All I need is a paint job.
I think 400 should be the max??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 06:06 PM~17900734
> *I have all kinds of parts layin around. I have og, twisted, and faced parts. All I need is a paint job.
> I think 400 should be the max??
> *


want to trade parts for bike painted????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 05:08 PM~17900751
> *want to trade parts for bike painted????
> *


Sorry bro I already have a painter


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool
any parts for parts?anyone?or trade bodywork,mod for parts??


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 06:23 PM~17900878
> *cool
> any parts for parts?anyone?or trade bodywork,mod for parts??
> *


wat you got to trade bro?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

schwinn female bikes schwinn seat i can weld and cut out with plasma cutter also body work befor paint you know bondo glassing whatever


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ya gonna make west 13 come in here with his trades n offers lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Jun 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17900703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe... i can do custom parts, body, and paint so...but i dont need any parts...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17902043
> *defeats the ourpose of a build off....i got tons of parts and paint and frames i can put togother in few hrs...paint and all.... so :dunno:
> 
> *


but i all ready have the parts that i want to use what if i subtract the retail price from the 300 then it would be like i got them new..right?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmmm I wanna play too! Hey can I use an old frame I did 9yrs ago?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17902143
> *Hmmm I wanna play too! Hey can I use an old frame I did 9yrs ago?
> *


NO YOUR BANNED


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17902143
> *Hmmm I wanna play too! Hey can I use an old frame I did 9yrs ago?
> *


you sure, why not...but you have to use rattle cans and glitter glue :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 09:34 PM~17902161
> *NO YOUR BANNED
> *


Awwwwww :tears: :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17902183
> *you sure, why not...but you have to use rattle cans and glitter glue  :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's fucked up man


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:36 PM~17902186
> *Awwwwww :tears: :tears:
> *


ok you can come back with a rusty frame and not the parts i sent you and you cant paint it


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17902201
> *Damn that's fucked up man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: take it or leave it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Man forget yaw!!!!! Hey and I can use my parts I got if I want!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no and you can only use parts from and pawn shop bike


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 09:45 PM~17902315
> *Man forget yaw!!!!! Hey and I can use my parts I got if I want!
> *


as long as you take it from the 300$


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

That's fucked up yaw don't wanna let me play  what if I offered free paint jobs


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i get atleaset two more on top of what you owe


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17902105
> *but i all ready have the parts that i want to use what if i subtract the retail price from the 300 then it would be like i got them new..right?
> *


dono

your game you call it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 09:50 PM~17902379
> *i get atleaset two more on top of what you owe
> *


Fuck that shit u guys is on yaw own


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17902455
> *Fuck that shit u guys is on yaw own
> *


dont be a poor sport :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17902426
> *dono
> 
> your game you call it
> *


does it sound fair to you?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17902482
> *dont be a  poor sport  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: me yaw the ones that don't want me to play wit yaw


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let see this bike you talking about lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17902543
> *let see this bike you talking about lol
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

The frame I will be using


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 10:09 PM~17902618
> *The frame I will be using
> 
> 
> ...


i like it it kinda looks like a lowrider/stretched chopper


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 10:13 PM~17902667
> *i like it it kinda looks like a lowrider/stretched chopper
> *


The frame is raked and stretched. The seatpost I moved it back. This is my first ever bike frame. It's an aztlan frame I got 15yrs ago for my 15th birthday.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 10:22 PM~17902749
> *The frame is raked and stretched.  The seatpost I moved it back. This is my first ever bike frame. It's an aztlan frame I got 15yrs ago for my 15th birthday.
> *


you mean you actually got your stuff :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:22 PM~17902749
> *The frame is raked and stretched.  The seatpost I moved it back. This is my first ever bike frame. It's an aztlan frame I got 15yrs ago for my 15th birthday.
> *


DAM U AN OLD MOFO :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17902859
> *DAM U AN OLD MOFO :wow:
> *


dang i was to slow lol j/k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah turned 30 last month :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17902821
> *you mean you actually got your stuff  :0
> *


Huh? Like do I still have all da parts?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17902935
> *Yeah turned 30 last month :happysad:
> *


VIAGRA HAHA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17902859
> *DAM U AN OLD MOFO :wow:
> *


Me la pelas putito


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 10:42 PM~17902963
> *VIAGRA HAHA :0  :biggrin:
> *


Tienes hermanas oh una prima Que me prestes to see if I need Viagra


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 08:42 PM~17902967
> *TE LA PELO MIJITO
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17902996
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 10:41 PM~17902952
> *Huh? Like do I still have all da parts?
> *


no like as in they actually shipped it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17903018
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey bro theres a box on the way to your pobox be on the look out :biggrin: let me know when you get and send me pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17903242
> *hey bro theres a box on the way to your pobox be on the look out  :biggrin: let me know when you get and send me pics
> *


Oh ok.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cher up man it will be ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 09:59 PM~17902502
> *does it sound fair to you?
> *


sometimes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 10:51 PM~17903068
> *no like as in they actually shipped it
> *


Well I bought da complete bike from a bike shop in town. I dealt wit them like 3 times and never had a problem wit them


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17903269
> *sometimes
> *


whats the problem?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17903275
> *whats the problem?
> *


layitlow


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17903274
> *Well I bought da complete bike from a bike shop in town. I dealt wit them like 3 times and never had a problem wit them
> *


i didnt know they even had a shop. i used to get my stuff from battle axe cycles but there out of business now


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17903283
> *layitlow
> *


???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

bump!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 09:30 PM~17902821
> *you mean you actually got your stuff  :0
> *


couldnt you go to there shop a long time ago before i think it was the one in chino hills idk tho


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 11:12 PM~17903290
> *i didnt know they even had a shop. i used to get my stuff from battle axe cycles but there out of business now
> *


it wasnt their shop. its a bike shop that use to be a dealer for aztlan but it was only like 2 yrs.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 28 2010, 03:05 PM~17908687
> *it wasnt their shop. its a bike shop that use to be a dealer for aztlan but it was only like 2 yrs.
> *


orale gotcha


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

How wabout we start to day.

I have nothing to do all week.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17917627
> *How wabout we start to day.
> 
> I have nothing to do all week.
> *


  x200 yes please :drama: :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 01:45 PM~17917627
> *How wabout we start to day.
> 
> I have nothing to do all week.
> *


sounds like a plan all i need to do is spray some more clear on hnicustoms bike and then im done. so ill start on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy+Jun 29 2010, 01:57 PM~17917731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all right lets start this thing all ready :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17917806
> *all right lets start this thing all ready  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: man im gonna cash in some favors. i got a buddy who pinstripes and he owes me some favors


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 02:06 PM~17917831
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  man im gonna cash in some favors. i got a buddy who pinstripes and he owes me some favors
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 02:12 PM~17917901
> *
> *


man dont hate


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 02:30 PM~17918067
> *man dont hate
> *


 :twak: 
did you get my pm


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn why you starting today i got a little job  to make some money yay 
see if i can get a hour in tonight


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17918348
> *damn why you starting today i got a little job  to make some money yay
> see if i can get a hour in tonight
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17918960
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so i spend 17.50 todat 
and 2.50 on sunday yard sale


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 11:41 PM~17923431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you get?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 01:00 AM~17924067
> *sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


iiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 07:59 AM~17925528
> *iiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no not funnie 
lol you work on yours i wire wheeled all the paint off the front fender started the rear fender but my wire wheel was about toast have to find a nother one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 09:03 AM~17925546
> *no not funnie
> lol you work on yours i wire wheeled all the paint off the front fender started the rear fender but my wire wheel was about toast have to find a nother one
> *


awwwww it was funny i came up wit tha all by myself :happysad: hater!!! 

man i didnt do shit yesterday. i had to go check some lil assholes that decided it would be funny to call my momma a bitch at the soccer field where my nephews practice. man them lil bitches forgot what they said when i got there and asked them  tonight ill get to work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 08:16 AM~17925624
> *awwwww it was funny i came up wit tha all by myself  :happysad:  hater!!!
> 
> man i didnt do shit yesterday. i had to go check some lil assholes that decided it would be funny to call my momma a bitch at the soccer field where my nephews practice. man them lil bitches forgot what they said when i got there and asked them   tonight ill get to work
> *


lol no haten lol 
oh that always fun punkin the little ones :happysad: lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 09:23 AM~17925659
> *lol no haten lol
> oh that always fun punkin the little ones :happysad: lol
> *


i dont like it but shit just cause u 16 or 17 dont mean you cant get your ass fucked up for callin my mom bitch.  i guess me being 6'1" 275 helped them forget what they had said.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

true true 
well am off to work buff another truck and put a radio in it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 09:34 AM~17925713
> *true true
> well am off to work buff another truck and put a radio in it
> *


cool do yo thang!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 07:36 AM~17925725
> *cool do yo thang!
> *


What up foo. I'm startin on my frame late next month. There's a few people I gotta pay first after that I'll get started on that frame I bought from u.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17929472
> *What up foo. I'm startin on my frame late next month. There's a few people I gotta pay first after that I'll get started on that frame I bought from u.
> *


Orale ta bueno hey ya sabes if u need a quick flake Job let me know I'll hook u up porque te dejas meter el dedo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 08:48 PM~17932125
> *Orale ta bueno hey ya sabes if u need a quick hand Job let me know I'll hook u up porque tu me sabes meter el dedo
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: 
GOLOSO CABRON


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17932217
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> GOLOSO CABRON
> *


Wahahahaha hijo de la chingada! :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yahooo lol got some of the paint in well elspock got the paint that i paid for lol 
am praying i can get some hours in on the frame tomorrow 

hows every one on thers???? have not seen any pics???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

im still trying to get the paint out of the groves of my frame, and i worked on my skirts a lil bit on tuesday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 27 2010, 04:05 AM~17897347
> *Is there anyone down for a build off?
> 
> Any one can be a part of it.
> ...



im in for sure. whats all the rules?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2010, 03:23 PM~17937547
> *im in for sure. whats all the rules?
> *


*Is there anyone down for a build off? 

Any one can be a part of it. 

I dont want to do anything to extreme just a daily with some body mods. 

No money or prizes, just to show off what you can do.

Any size is welcome 

All work must be done by yourself other then paint

The max you can spend is $300.00 

The builds will start Jun 29 2010

The builds will end September 31 2010

its a fresh start build (but if you all ready have parts you can subratct the retail value from the $300.00

*


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

im down! ill use my homies bike that we been gatherin donation parts for...i plan to do all the frame mods, as well as pinstriping...dont have a spot to paint at, but have someone that will be donating the paint job too...so it looks like the 300 dollar limit will be in plating!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

brought my shit outta storage. full of overspraya and cobwebs.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 08:09 AM~17943930
> *brought my shit outta storage. full of overspraya and cobwebs.
> 
> 
> ...


nice you should extend the back :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 09:19 AM~17944016
> *nice you should extend the back :biggrin:
> *


nah i like it that way


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok im gonna use a customers trike. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2010, 08:45 AM~17944194
> *ok im gonna use a customers trike. :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 2 2010, 12:57 AM~17942589
> *im down! ill use my homies bike that we been gatherin donation parts for...i plan to do all the frame mods, as well as pinstriping...dont have a spot to paint at, but have someone that will be donating the paint job too...so it looks like the 300 dollar limit will be in plating!!!  :biggrin:
> *


no everything has to be from the $300 even if you all ready have the parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just not the frame right 
300 for part ,paint,anything


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 2 2010, 09:18 AM~17944426
> *no everything has to be from the $300 even if you all ready have the parts
> *


my parts are free. they were donated :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17944436
> *just not the frame right
> 300 for part ,paint,anything
> *


yep


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2010, 10:40 AM~17944585
> *my parts are free. they were donated :biggrin:
> *


well shit i got my for my birthday. but you still have to subtract from there retail value


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many are doing this ?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2010, 03:57 PM~17947419
> *how many are doing this ?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 02:58 PM~17947437
> *me  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 03:58 PM~17947437
> *me  :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 01:58 PM~17947437
> *me  :biggrin:
> *


X4


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to do it but I have to much going on and I have no
Money.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 10:54 PM~17950046
> *I was going to do it but I have to much going on and I have no
> Money.
> *


from the looks of your topic. it looks like you can do everything your self :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

I went to the store today and got some body filler and when i finally got the S.O.B. to open the hardener was slit open and all dried out :angry: . So i called the guy up and he said to just come in and he will give me some. :cheesy:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 2 2010, 10:02 PM~17950125
> *from the looks of your topic. it looks like you can do everything your self  :biggrin:
> *


Somewhat, but the wheels get expensive. I have a 26" frame coming, but all the parts I have are for a 20". Tha last set of wheels I bought for a cruiser were $200. 

Next time. Unless I finish my projects and come up on a 20" bike for cheap.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17950693
> *IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I don't think so


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

nope. anyone can come at anytime before September 31. 2010


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 12:35 AM~17950693
> *IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


do you want to put the High Wheel in this???

We need something different. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can not wait till the pics start coming :biggrin: this is what it is about just for fun and building shit you like


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2010, 11:37 PM~17950980
> *i can not wait till the pics start coming  :biggrin: this is what it is about just for fun and building shit you like
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2010, 01:37 AM~17950980
> *i can not wait till the pics start coming  :biggrin: this is what it is about just for fun and building shit you like
> *


hell yeah. thats what i build for, the love if it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 2 2010, 11:31 PM~17950676
> *Somewhat, but the wheels get expensive. I have a 26" frame coming, but all the parts I have are for a 20". Tha last set of wheels I bought for a cruiser were $200.
> 
> Next time. Unless I finish my projects and come up on a 20" bike for cheap.
> *


chop down the beach cruiser frame down alil.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 3 2010, 02:03 AM~17950836
> *nope. anyone can come at anytime before September 31. 2010
> *




YES....IM IN :biggrin:     ILL POST PIC'S AT WHAT IM STARTING WITH...  SO UM GOIN 300.00 ......AND STREET???? :wow: IS THAT THA CASE????? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 3 2010, 02:05 AM~17950841
> *do you want to put the High Wheel in this???
> 
> We need something different. :cheesy:
> *




THA HIGH WHEELS DONE..... :biggrin: JUS GOT RIM BACK TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY AS HELL  ILL HAVE SOME MORE PIC'S LATER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I WAS NOT DOIN ANY THING WITH THIS ONE.......SO THIS WILL BE MY BUILD UP  IF THAS OK??? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 10:13 AM~17952198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 3 2010, 11:42 AM~17952380
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



WAT U THINK....IS IT OK FOR THIS BUILD OFF....? :wow: DO IT PASS THA SPECS???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 2 2010, 02:27 PM~17947176
> *well shit i got my for my birthday. but you still have to subtract from there retail value
> *


well if we goin by lil retail, full faced parts engraved and two toned run about 200 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 3 2010, 07:29 AM~17951434
> *hell yeah. thats what i build for, the love if it
> *


thats why i brung back my business for he love of lowrider bikes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SO I GOT SOME PARTS SITTIN IN MY GARAGE FOR A WILE DOIN' NOTHIN :wow: FIGURED ID PUT THEM TO USE :biggrin: 

NOW THA FRAME I WELDED UP-SIDE DOWN...
FENCE PIECE AS TANK.....
WELDED THA OLD CUT OUT BELLY BAR...AS CENTER POST...SO IT'S BENT :biggrin: 
WAS A REG. LOWRIDER FRAME :uh: :biggrin: 98'ATZLAN 
OLD 144'S BLASTED A RE-DONE 
HANDLE BARS BLASTED ...RE-PAINTED
NEW STREET TIRE'S....20''OLD PEDALS,GRIPS,KNOCK OFF'S,GOOSE NECK, ALL PAINTED BY ME
WELDING DONE BY ME
26'' STRAIT FORK
TWISTED CRANK


NOT DONE YET THO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

144'S 
TWISTED CRANK
TWISTED PEDALS
TWISTED HANDLE BARS
NECK

KNOCK OFF'S

ALL DONATED BY ...SIC.. KUSTOMS....

THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SO LAST NIGHT I FINISHED ALL THA PAINT WORK...  
THA FRAME IS SPRAYED IN A TEXURE BLACK GLOSS...[LIKE A RYNO-LINE]
ALL THA PARTS...DONE IN A AUTOMOTIVE DUPONT BLACK GLOSS...MAD CLEAR  
IT WOULD HAVE BEEN OVER 300 TO POWDER COAT :uh: 
SO I DID PAINT :biggrin:  

NOT DONE YET....
STILL
SISSY BAR
ALL BLACK OSTREGE/BLACK GATOR SEAT
2-MORE KNOCK OFF'S
AND A STEERING WHEEL
MAYBE DOWN CROWN :wow: :biggrin:  
BLACK CHAIN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice you need a red light in front mike 
knight bike lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE :biggrin: THIS ONE WILL BE FUN TO RIDE :biggrin:  

I THINK I MIGHT NAME IT .....''NIGHT CRAWLER'' :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:15 PM~17955173
> *nice you need a red light in front mike
> knight bike lol
> *



I THOUGHT SO TOO :biggrin:  I GOT 1 THAT BLINKS LEFT TO RIGHT ...JUS LIKE NIGHT RIDER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yep that be cool


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 03:48 PM~17954486
> *well if we goin by lil retail, full faced parts engraved and two toned run about 200 :biggrin:
> *


WHERE?????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

night crawler already taken....... u should call it "blackout" lol :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17955213
> *yep that be cool
> *



SO WAS THA DEAD LINE TO BE FINISHED....CAUSE I GOTTA GET MOVING ON THA UPOLSTRY... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

night bike sound good for it mike wasnt the guys name mike also???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sept 31 i belive lol
pm me what its going to run me fot the seats i need done


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 3 2010, 09:29 PM~17955228
> *night crawler already taken....... u should call it "blackout" lol  :biggrin:
> *



DAMMM IT :banghead: :banghead: :loco: BLACK OUT.....ANY ONE ELSE :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:31 PM~17955238
> *night bike sound good for it mike wasnt the guys name mike also???
> *




THAT WAS HIS NAME :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17955253
> *sept 31 i belive lol
> pm me what its going to run me fot the seats i need done
> *




WOW ....THAS KOOL :biggrin:   GOT SOME TIME.......I THOUGHT THESE WERE QUICK....SHIT I GOT SOME TIME :biggrin:  THAS KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17955253
> *sept 31 i belive lol
> pm me what its going to run me fot the seats i need done
> *




DID U PIC UR FABRIC YET.......WHAT KOLOR AND DESIGN :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i been waiting on you to send me a pic or 100 lol design was up to you


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17955331
> *i been waiting on you to send me a pic or 100 lol design was up to you
> *



REALLY :biggrin:   OK SO IT WAS FOR THA GREEN FLAKE BIKE ???WRITE :wow: AND IT'S BANNANA SEAT ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but you said you had something nice that whould go with the bike better so i been waiting lol 
yeah its a little 16inch bananna seat


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:15 PM~17955438
> *yeah but you said you had something nice that whould go with the bike better so i been waiting lol
> yeah its a little 16inch bananna seat
> *



OK I REMEMBER.. :biggrin: I GOT THA SAME GREEN FLAKE VINAL...  A DARKER ONE THAN I POSTED BEFORE..  I GOTTA GET TO MY MAN'S SHOP WITH THAT ONE...AND ILL HAVE SOME SICK PIC'S 4 YA...DID U WANT IT A SUPRISE SEAT....OR A LITTLE IMPUT :wow: LIKE SHOULD I TELL U THA SCEME I WOULD DO>???? :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let take it to you topic or mine


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 3 2010, 10:28 PM~17955505
> *let take it to you topic or mine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 3 2010, 07:29 PM~17955228
> *night crawler already taken....... u should call it "blackout" lol  :biggrin:
> *


call it ***** tendencies :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2010, 01:36 AM~17956552
> *call it ***** tendencies :0
> *



UM GONA MAKE LIKE I DIDNT HEAR THAT :twak: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 4 2010, 10:45 AM~17958516
> *UM GONA MAKE LIKE I DIDNT HEAR THAT :twak:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 09:46 AM~17952009
> *YES....IM IN :biggrin:         ILL POST PIC'S AT WHAT IM STARTING WITH...  SO UM GOIN 300.00 ......AND STREET???? :wow: IS THAT THA CASE????? :wow:
> *


just do what you can with the 300


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 09:48 AM~17952020
> *THA HIGH WHEELS DONE..... :biggrin: JUS GOT RIM BACK TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAPPY AS HELL  ILL HAVE SOME MORE PIC'S LATER
> *


did you ever get the pics up?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 11:23 AM~17952608
> *WAT U THINK....IS IT OK FOR THIS BUILD OFF....? :wow: DO IT PASS THA SPECS???
> *


hell yeah. looks good to me :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 05:48 PM~17954486
> *well if we goin by lil retail, full faced parts engraved and two toned run about 200 :biggrin:
> *


shit are you sellin some then :cheesy:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2010, 05:51 PM~17954503
> *thats why i brung back my business for he love of lowrider bikes
> *


what do you do?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17955064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to do a lowrat?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:46 PM~17955300
> *DAMMM IT :banghead:  :banghead:  :loco: BLACK OUT.....ANY ONE ELSE :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


what about "black knight"?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 2 2010, 09:18 AM~17944426
> *no everything has to be from the $300 even if you all ready have the parts
> *


 :| im confused...oh well, ill just make a topic for my build when i start instead of bein part of this build off since i dont know how much some of the parts that were donated are worth to subtract them from the price limit...have fun guys!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17955237
> *SO WAS THA DEAD LINE TO BE FINISHED....CAUSE I GOTTA GET MOVING ON THA UPOLSTRY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


September 31. 2010

so you still have awhile


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 6 2010, 12:12 AM~17970185
> *:| im confused...oh well, ill just make a topic for my build when i start instead of bein part of this build off since i dont know how much some of the parts that were donated are worth to subtract them from the price limit...have fun guys!
> *


just look on any lowrider shop site. thats what im doin


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 6 2010, 01:02 AM~17970098
> *just do what you can with the 300
> *




BUT I DONT DO THA UPOLSTRY MY SELF......CAN IT STILL BE DONE IF IT'S ALL ME......BUT NOT THA UPOLSTRY???? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 6 2010, 01:03 AM~17970109
> *did you ever get the pics up?
> *




HELL YA I GOT SOME COMIN .......IV BEEN ALL FUCKED UP THA LAST WEEK WITH .....POISIN IVY :uh: :angry: THA WORST SHIT EVER.......THAS Y IV BEEN NOT ON :uh: BUT IT'S CLEARING UP SO....I CAN GET BACK TO WORK :uh: :biggrin:  JUS STAY AWAY FROM ALL PLANT'S ...........ACEPT WEED :biggrin:   WEEDC HELPS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 6 2010, 01:04 AM~17970115
> *hell yeah. looks good to me  :wow:
> *





KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 6 2010, 01:07 AM~17970144
> *are you going to do a lowrat?
> *




NA......THIS ONE'S GONA BE A NICE ONE..... :biggrin: ALL WET BLACK.......I GOT MAD HOUR'S IN SANDING AND BLASTING THIS ONE :biggrin: A BIT NICER THAN A RAT.....BUT STILL KEEPIN IT STREET..........BUT NOT TO EXPENSIVE :biggrin: BUT THA UPOLSTRY WILL BE NICE ON THIS ONE...  I GOT SOME NEW PARTS THAT ARENT ON HERE YET ......ILL HAVE SOME UP DATE'S SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 6 2010, 01:13 AM~17970195
> *September 31. 2010
> 
> so you still have awhile
> *




NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 09:44 AM~17991589
> *BUT I DONT DO THA UPOLSTRY MY SELF......CAN IT STILL  BE DONE IF IT'S ALL ME......BUT NOT THA UPOLSTRY???? :wow:
> *


just spend the money like how you would on any other build


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 09:47 AM~17991641
> *HELL YA I GOT SOME COMIN .......IV BEEN ALL FUCKED UP THA LAST WEEK WITH .....POISIN IVY :uh:  :angry: THA WORST SHIT EVER.......THAS Y IV BEEN NOT ON  :uh: BUT IT'S CLEARING UP SO....I CAN GET BACK TO WORK :uh:  :biggrin:   JUS STAY AWAY FROM ALL PLANT'S ...........ACEPT WEED :biggrin:     WEEDC HELPS
> *


you didnt go camping and forgot to bring the TP. did you? :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 09:52 AM~17991688
> *NA......THIS ONE'S GONA BE A NICE ONE..... :biggrin: ALL WET BLACK.......I GOT MAD HOUR'S IN SANDING AND BLASTING  THIS ONE :biggrin: A BIT NICER THAN A RAT.....BUT STILL KEEPIN IT STREET..........BUT NOT TO EXPENSIVE :biggrin: BUT THA UPOLSTRY WILL BE NICE ON THIS ONE...  I GOT SOME NEW PARTS  THAT ARENT ON HERE YET ......ILL HAVE SOME UP DATE'S SOON
> *


it looks like its going to be a pain in the ass at sand around all of those curves


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 8 2010, 11:35 AM~17992055
> *just spend the money like how you would on any other build
> *



KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 8 2010, 11:36 AM~17992064
> *you didnt go camping and forgot to bring the TP. did you?  :biggrin:
> *




NA.... :biggrin: JUS A DUMB ASSS WHITE BOY TRYIN TO LANDSCAPE :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 8 2010, 11:44 AM~17992130
> *it looks like its going to be a pain in the ass at sand around all of those curves
> *




SAND BLAST :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17955064
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Is that your urine tests beside your knockoffs???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 03:04 PM~18011614
> *NA.... :biggrin: JUS A DUMB ASSS WHITE BOY TRYIN TO LANDSCAPE :happysad: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


atleast you tried.
next time just pay Hector and Jose to do it :roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 03:04 PM~18011618
> *SAND BLAST :biggrin:
> *


i hate sanding after sandblasting


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 04:46 PM~17955300
> *DAMMM IT :banghead:  :banghead:  :loco: BLACK OUT.....ANY ONE ELSE :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


"Total Eclipse"?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2010, 04:07 PM~18011636
> *:0 Is that your urine tests beside your knockoffs???
> *



WERE??? :biggrin: PROBLY :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 10 2010, 04:35 PM~18011793
> *atleast you tried.
> next time just pay Hector and Jose to do it  :roflmao:
> *



I GOT ''NESTER HUGO'' ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 10 2010, 04:36 PM~18011796
> *i hate sanding after sandblasting
> *




NA ....THOSE PIC'S U LOOKIN AT....ARE THA PART'S BEFORE THAY WERE BLASTED.....

ILL POST SOME PIC'S OF THEM BLASTED 4 YA...  
THAY COME OUT RAW :wow: READY FOR PAINT .....UN LESS TERE PITTED TOO BAD......THEN U CAN MAYBE POLISH IT OUT.....BUT THESE WERE NOT THAT BAD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jul 10 2010, 04:43 PM~18011831
> *"Total Eclipse"?
> *




NOT TOO BAD...  I BUILT IT FOR AT NIGHT TO RIDE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

UM GONA USE THIS 

SISSY BAR.......PAINTED

PUT ON A DIF. SPROCKET...IT WILL BER PAINTED

AND THIS SEAT PAN....WILL BE RE-FAB.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18012404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WILL U PEDAL WITHOUT SCRAPING UR LEGS?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 10 2010, 06:45 PM~18012429
> *NICE WILL U PEDAL WITHOUT SCRAPING UR LEGS?
> *




WHAT ON THA FENCE PEICE????IT'S PERFECT...  IT'S ALOT CRAZYER WHEN UR RIDING IT  :biggrin: NO SCRAPE ON LEGS  FITS SMOOTH


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 13 2010, 10:04 PM~18042377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S NICE BRO. ANY UPDATES?? I SHOULD HAVE NEW UPDATES/ PICS SOON. MY HOMIE CHILDSPLAY69 IS GONNA HOOK ME UP WITH A PAINT JOB. I BELIEVE KANDY BLUE.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 14 2010, 01:04 AM~18042377
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE   I LIKE THA FRAME UR USEING  ARE U GONA PAINT IT.....WILL U SEE THA TWERLS ON THA FRAME WHEN UR DONE???? :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 12:35 PM~18092678
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE    I LIKE THA FRAME UR USEING  ARE U GONA PAINT IT.....WILL U SEE THA TWERLS ON THA FRAME WHEN UR DONE???? :wow:
> *


yeah its going to be black when im done with it 

i hope they will still be there if not im going to be mad


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

off for paint by friday :biggrin: 
on the hunt for parts any one want to trade bike for parts??? or parts for parts???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 08:09 AM~17943930
> *brought my shit outta storage. full of overspraya and cobwebs.
> 
> 
> ...


is it done yet ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 08:15 AM~18110382
> *is it done yet ???
> *


hope to have some progress this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 13 2010, 11:04 PM~18042377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any progress???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 04:03 PM~18114232
> *any progress???
> *


nope not yet. im waiting on the seat post from cone_weezy to get here so i can take it all at the same time to get welded


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jul 22 2010, 04:10 PM~18114317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

are you going to leave it chrome or paint the cage??


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 04:18 PM~18114412
> *are you going to leave it chrome or paint the cage??
> *


im going to leave it chrome... thats why i just didnt buy a 5 dollor bird cage


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool i under stand


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you should hit up tony o about some spears he has


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 04:21 PM~18114446
> *you should hit up tony o about some spears he has
> *


do you remember how much he wanted for them i tried to look for them in the classified's earlyer but i couldnt find them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

he never posted a price but i think he said the more the cheaper but dont qoute me on that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

stock parts is gonna be over 300. i say fuck the 300 limit and swing what you can bring


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

compleate bikes from craigslist 50 on up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 05:02 PM~18115523
> *compleate bikes from craigslist 50 on up
> *


but why waste your time on a piece of shit bike when you can build a better one.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

for fun lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

hopefully ill be able to post some updates tonight


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18126260
> *hopefully ill be able to post some updates tonight
> *


i didnt get as far as i wanted :angry: , so the pics are going to have to wait


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i know, i know that center bar was harder to cut then i thought :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

using a nail file yeah its going to be hard lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 10:17 AM~18129550
> *using a nail file yeah its going to be hard lol
> *


what else am i supposed to use? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

reciprocating saw,jigsaw,hacksaw,
any of the above


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

fist i tried to use the dremel with a little ass 1" disk and that wasnt working so i moved on to the die grinder with 3" disk

i did more damage to the frame then i wanted to but ill just have them reweld it and bondo over it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

uhhhmmmmm 
should have been able to do it with the 3inch with no issues???
pics???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i got it with the 3" its just sloppilyer then i wanted


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ohhhh


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 11:17 AM~18129550
> *using a nail file yeah its going to be hard lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok change of plans. I won't be working on my other frame for the build off. Instead I will be using my bantam frame I picked up in January. I already stripped da old paint and I will be painting it this week and assembling it also. There's a show Saturday so it will make it's debut that day. I will be using da parts I got from da homie lesstime. Gonna be a sweet looking street bike. I might get da chainguard striped this week if not for sure later. Here's da pics of da frame. Total cost of da build should be about 20 bucks since I'm gonna have to buy some mirrors  .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got some brand new ones do you want me put them in the box??? chrome red reflectors


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 09:41 PM~18139480
> *i got some brand new ones do you want me put them in the box??? chrome red reflectors
> *


Gonna be green  ford jalapeño green wit a lil green flake and green pearl :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

paint the reflectors???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 09:47 PM~18139531
> *paint the reflectors???
> *


Don't think it would look right.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

your loss 
ill send the refeltors so when you spray my girls bike you spray them???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 10:10 PM~18139712
> *your loss
> ill send the refeltors so when you spray my girls bike you spray them???
> *


K


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 24 2010, 10:06 AM~18129785
> *i got it with the 3" its just sloppilyer then i wanted
> *


you get my pm?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 10:36 PM~18139970
> *you get my pm?
> *


yeah...didnt you get mine back?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

top bar clean


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 26 2010, 09:14 AM~18142231
> *top bar clean
> 
> 
> ...


you mean its not painted yet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 26 2010, 10:21 AM~18142274
> *you mean its not painted yet
> *


If I don't loose my phone again then I should have this thing painted


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18139402
> *Ok change of plans. I won't be working on my other frame for the build off.  Instead I will be using my bantam frame I picked up in January.  I already stripped da old paint and I will be painting it this week and assembling it also. There's a show Saturday so it will make it's debut that day. I will be using da parts I got from da homie lesstime. Gonna be a sweet looking street bike.  I might get da chainguard striped this week if not for sure later. Here's da pics of da frame. Total cost of da build should be about 20 bucks since I'm gonna have to buy some mirrors  .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18150002
> *:0
> *


It will be there


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 12:04 AM~18150010
> *It will be there
> *


i shud have sumthin 2 if it gets finshed :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:05 AM~18150018
> *i shud have sumthin 2 if it gets finshed  :biggrin:
> *


My nephews are taking there bikes. I'm thinking we gonna have about 4 bikes that day.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da frame along wit another one in da media blaster should be in paint tonight :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got one in there for me???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18153491
> *you got one in there for me???
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 12:27 PM~18153613
> *nope  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i see how it is now you have to wait for your end of the trade


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 27 2010, 12:34 PM~18153672
> *ok i see how it is now you have to wait for your end of the trade
> *


and you have to wait for me to have the energy to paint


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh thats messed up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 27 2010, 12:39 PM~18153711
> *oh thats messed up
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 11:47 AM~18153799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18153874
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GREAT PLANS SOFAR HOMIE'S


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18139402
> *Ok change of plans. I won't be working on my other frame for the build off.  Instead I will be using my bantam frame I picked up in January.  I already stripped da old paint and I will be painting it this week and assembling it also. There's a show Saturday so it will make it's debut that day. I will be using da parts I got from da homie lesstime. Gonna be a sweet looking street bike.  I might get da chainguard striped this week if not for sure later. Here's da pics of da frame. Total cost of da build should be about 20 bucks since I'm gonna have to buy some mirrors  .
> 
> 
> ...


boygirl bike :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18153416
> *got da frame along wit another one in da media blaster should be in paint tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


changed his mind again


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok as lesstime said " i changed my mind on da bike :happysad: " but i had a good reason. i need a longer steering tube being that this bike is a female bike so the headtube is longer  (no ****) so since i had both bikes cleaned i said fuck it ill do this one instead. this is a 1975 schwinn scrambler frame not a stingray but a scrambler. it has extra welds since these frames where used for jumping and shit.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

scrambler!16" ????
parts i sent you 20???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 27 2010, 09:30 PM~18159188
> *scrambler!16" ????
> parts i sent you 20???
> *


not a mini scrambler a regular scrambler  i got 1 mini scrambler also :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh my bad fine print lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the pics of earlier today when i got the frames fresh out the media blaster.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you guys carrie mack brushs and item like


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this is what it looked like when i got this motherfucker


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here it is in primer and in da base. i used a ice blue pearl base then added some alsa blue flake. its kind of like a flip flop blue and green flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da slicks i got from weezy on also


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 08:41 PM~18159300
> *here it is in primer and in da base. i used a ice blue pearl base then added some alsa blue flake. its kind of like a flip flop blue and green flake.
> 
> 
> ...


needs more flake
:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 09:34 PM~18159223
> *heres the pics of earlier today when i got the frames fresh out the media blaster.
> 
> 
> ...


what do they charge for media blasting?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 09:46 PM~18159354
> *needs more flake
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


umm ok sure just cause u said so :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18159387
> *what do they charge for media blasting?
> *


i dont pay shit. since i work there. every now and then ill buy our machinist lunch just to keep him thinking i care about him.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 08:51 PM~18159403
> *umm ok sure just cause u said so  :ugh:
> *


no cuz it will look more better. just trying to help.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18159444
> *no cuz it will look more better. just trying to help.
> *


umm nah i like it just like that it has plenty of it just cant tell in da pic. plus im gonna be usin the flake for something else.  and i dont wanna use it all up on a bike im gonna end up scratching all up :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18159435
> *i dont pay shit. since i work there. every now and then ill buy our machinist lunch just to keep him thinking i care about him.
> *


haha thats the way to do it. i usually have my dad take mine to work for me and have them sand blast them but i didnt this time cuz of the designs/twists in it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> still need to polish da chrome


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

more pics coming


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 10:58 PM~18170070
> *more pics coming
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18170225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All these parts at one point where urs  even da steering wheel.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

why you going to do that to me lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18170225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badazz flake job man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 11:25 PM~18170442
> *badazz flake job man :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

its lookin real good man


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 29 2010, 12:06 AM~18170916
> *its lookin real good man
> *


Thanks. Just gonna be a plain street bike. I need some white grips and a white banana I think that would set the bike off some more.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2010, 12:27 AM~18171098
> *Thanks. Just gonna be a plain street bike. I need some white grips and a white banana I think that would set the bike off some more.
> *


hell yeah it would and maybe some white striping on the fenders


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 29 2010, 12:30 AM~18171119
> *hell yeah it would and maybe some white striping on the fenders
> *


White blue and light grey


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

time for updates from me i guess 

these are just a mock up 

i need to get a pipe for my seat post to go into i chopped the original one up to small
and then its to the welders


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2010, 12:36 AM~18171153
> *White blue and light grey
> *


hell yeah, now you got the idea


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 28 2010, 10:38 PM~18171168
> *time for updates from me i guess
> 
> these are just a mock up
> ...


THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 29 2010, 01:50 AM~18171530
> *THAT LOOKS NICE
> *


thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice my 2 cents make you skirts smaller so the fit in the the tube not on the tube???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 11:05 AM~18173646
> *nice my 2 cents make you skirts smaller so the fit in the the tube not on the tube???
> *


there going to be further up and in the inside. i just put them like that for the picture. they wouldnt float in the air for me :angry: lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hint tape the back lol 
it be cool if you can get the line (groves) like on the frame on the metal thats getting welded in also


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 12:36 PM~18174421
> *hint tape the back lol
> it be cool if you can get the line (groves) like on the frame on the metal thats getting welded in also
> *


im going to put designs in the tank and skirts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 28 2010, 11:36 PM~18171153
> *White blue and light grey
> *


what it do boi


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18179887
> *what it do boi
> *


Nuttin chilin didn't work on da bike tonight was working on my fuckin truck everything is fucking up! Took it to fix a simple stoplight switch and that turned into oil cooler lines and da switch came out defective fucking napa parts :banghead:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18180594
> *Nuttin chilin didn't work on da bike tonight was working on my fuckin truck everything is fucking up! Took it to fix a simple stoplight switch and that turned into oil cooler lines and da switch came out defective fucking napa parts :banghead:
> *


man i told you go to autozone :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the tube under the cage :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18180628
> *man i told you go to autozone :biggrin:
> *


:angry:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 09:48 PM~18180658
> *I like the tube under the cage :thumbsup:
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finnaly got it all put together fuck the chrome had a shitload of overspray. i need to repaint the chainguard looks like shit but it will do for tomorrow. couldnt find a bannana seat nowhere. so i bout some flat white plastic paint and scuffed a saddle seat i had layin around. looks good it needed the white seat to set it off. i used almost all original schwinn parts i had laying around  ill take pics tomorrow at the show. need to sleep need to wake up and get my nephews to clean up their bikes since they slacked tonight.  




































oh and my momma gave approved it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 29 2010, 01:38 AM~18171168
> *time for updates from me i guess
> 
> these are just a mock up
> ...




LOOKS GREAT HOMIE :wow:     LOVE THA BIRD CAGE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2010, 12:30 AM~18191040
> *finnaly got it all put together fuck the chrome had a shitload of overspray. i need to repaint the chainguard looks like shit but it will do for tomorrow. couldnt find a bannana seat nowhere. so i bout some flat white plastic paint and scuffed a saddle seat i had layin around. looks good it needed the white seat to set it off. i used almost all original schwinn parts i had laying around    ill take pics tomorrow at the show. need to sleep need to wake up and get my nephews to clean up their bikes since they slacked tonight.
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS SICK......AFTER THA CHAIN GARD...IS IT DONE :wow:  ????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 10:41 PM~18159300
> *here it is in primer and in da base. i used a ice blue pearl base then added some alsa blue flake. its kind of like a flip flop blue and green flake.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMM :wow: :biggrin:   SICK SHIT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 04:59 PM~18194841
> *LOOKS GREAT HOMIE :wow:         LOVE THA BIRD CAGE
> *


thanks man i just go my crown today to.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 05:03 PM~18194862
> *LOOKS SICK......AFTER THA CHAIN GARD...IS IT DONE :wow:   ????
> *


Yup it's done but i'm gonna need to get a price on getting da seat redone.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 30 2010, 11:30 PM~18191040
> *finnaly got it all put together fuck the chrome had a shitload of overspray. i need to repaint the chainguard looks like shit but it will do for tomorrow. couldnt find a bannana seat nowhere. so i bout some flat white plastic paint and scuffed a saddle seat i had layin around. looks good it needed the white seat to set it off. i used almost all original schwinn parts i had laying around    ill take pics tomorrow at the show. need to sleep need to wake up and get my nephews to clean up their bikes since they slacked tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


took 3rd at da show today :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2010, 05:39 PM~18195047
> *took 3rd at da show today :thumbsup:
> *


damn. congrats!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 31 2010, 06:00 PM~18195147
> *damn. congrats!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18159312
> *got da slicks i got from weezy on also
> 
> 
> ...



How Much Did you pay for that??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> How Much Did you pay for that??
> [/b]


I bought them for 18 from weezy  they fucking badass


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18191040
> *finnaly got it all put together fuck the chrome had a shitload of overspray. i need to repaint the chainguard looks like shit but it will do for tomorrow. couldnt find a bannana seat nowhere. so i bout some flat white plastic paint and scuffed a saddle seat i had layin around. looks good it needed the white seat to set it off. i used almost all original schwinn parts i had laying around    ill take pics tomorrow at the show. need to sleep need to wake up and get my nephews to clean up their bikes since they slacked tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick bro sorry i been missing went to work for my dad company for the weekend made a little money :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 1 2010, 05:18 PM~18200805
> *looks sick bro sorry i been missing went to work for my dad company for the weekend made a little money  :biggrin:
> *


Shit that's more important than layitlow anyday! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol when theres bills that need payed lol
whats been going on


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 1 2010, 06:46 PM~18201219
> *lol when theres bills that need payed lol
> whats been going on
> *


Nuttin getting ready to spray da lil tiger this week


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 1 2010, 08:33 PM~18202614
> *Nuttin getting ready to spray da lil tiger this week
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2010, 08:51 PM~18196228
> *:biggrin:
> *


man am bored what you doing?? what color is the tiger going to be ???


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

look what i got in the mail today :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres LINCOLNSAL's build.. im doing the paint for him so he asked me to post up some progress pics.. so far only the strip down, primer and base...



























































Next I will apply a House of Kolor true blue pearl with HOK blue flake over it...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 09:23 PM~18213245
> *Heres LINCOLNSAL's build.. im doing the paint for him so he asked me to post up some progress pics.. so far only the strip down, primer and base...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING PICS DANIEL I'M SURE ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE. AFTER THE PAINT ITS GONNA BE STRIPED AND LEAF BY THE BEST PIN STRIPER IN AZ ALEX LOPEZ FROM MODERN ARTE. I GOT THAT FRAME A WHILE BACK FROM ELSPOOK :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:46 AM~18214236
> *THANKS FOR POSTING PICS DANIEL I'M SURE ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE. AFTER THE PAINT ITS GONNA BE STRIPED AND LEAF BY THE BEST PIN STRIPER IN AZ ALEX LOPEZ FROM MODERN ARTE. I GOT THAT FRAME A WHILE BACK FROM ELSPOOK :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: NICE LOOKING PROJECT CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH !!!! 
KEEP IT ON !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 02:46 AM~18214236
> *THANKS FOR POSTING PICS DANIEL I'M SURE ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE. AFTER THE PAINT ITS GONNA BE STRIPED AND LEAF BY THE BEST PIN STRIPER IN AZ ALEX LOPEZ FROM MODERN ARTE. I GOT THAT FRAME A WHILE BACK FROM ELSPOOK :biggrin:
> *


ELSPOCK!!!!! PINCHE CHUNTARO PENDEJO!!!!! :angry: 





oh and good luck on da build :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 3 2010, 08:12 AM~18215689
> *ELSPOCK!!!!! PINCHE CHUNTARO PENDEJO!!!!!  :angry:
> oh and good luck on da build  :biggrin:
> *


TOMATO TOMATOE SAME CHIT PINCHE GORILA ROSTISADO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I KNOW U GET MAD THAT'S Y I DID IT HAHA........O AND THANK U SIR


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 10:59 AM~18216064
> *TOMATO TOMATOE SAME CHIT PINCHE GORILA ROSTISADO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I KNOW U GET MAD THAT'S Y I DID IT HAHA........O AND THANK U SIR
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 3 2010, 11:12 AM~18217041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO SE ENOJE MIJA :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 04:02 PM~18218588
> *NO SE ENOJE MIJA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 3 2010, 02:30 PM~18218809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 07:46 AM~18215514
> *:wow:  NICE  LOOKING  PROJECT  CAN  WAIT TO  SEE  IT FINISH  !!!!
> KEEP  IT ON  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF. YEAH ITS GONNA BE SOMETHING SIMPLE NOT TOO CRAZY. NO CHINA PARTS ON THIS ONE.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2010, 06:37 PM~18195037
> *Yup it's done but i'm gonna need to get a price on getting da seat redone.
> *



IM FELLIN BETTER NOW.........THAT SHIT WAS EATING ME UP FOR A MONTH :wow: SLOWED ME DOWN ON WORK ALOT :uh: I ACUALLY MARKED IT ON THA CALENDER....AND IT WAS A MONTH.... :wow: :angry: MY DOC. TOLD ME IVY STAYE'S FOR LIKE 2-WEEKS :uh: BUT I HAD IT BAD :biggrin: 

I FUCKIN HATE .....POISION IVY ......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2010, 06:39 PM~18195047
> *took 3rd at da show today :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 12:23 AM~18213245
> *Heres LINCOLNSAL's build.. im doing the paint for him so he asked me to post up some progress pics.. so far only the strip down, primer and base...
> 
> 
> ...





GONA LOOK GOOD :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres Sals frame painted...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:19 PM~18226394
> *Heres Sals frame painted...
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMMMMM THAS WET     I LIKE THA KOLOR


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18226585
> *DAMMMMMM THAS WET        I LIKE THA KOLOR
> *


Thats Fresh!!! look good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well my broke butt finally ship the bike to get painted


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn this ends this month! i got some work to do :sprint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 6 2010, 12:05 AM~18496209
> *Damn this ends this month! i got some work to do :sprint:
> *


Oh shit I forgot about this. And I already got rid of the bike :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 6 2010, 04:10 AM~18496374
> *Oh shit I forgot about this. And I already got rid of the bike :happysad:
> *


I finished mines :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 6 2010, 10:06 AM~18497404
> *I finished mines :biggrin:
> *


post pics :biggrin: or do you want to wait?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 6 2010, 10:10 AM~18497440
> *post pics  :biggrin:  or do you want to wait?
> *


I already posted last month I built it in one week to make it to a show where it got 3rd place. Go back a page or 2


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 6 2010, 12:12 PM~18498210
> *I already posted last month I built it in one week to make it to a show where it got 3rd place. Go back a page or 2
> *


oh yeah i remember now. did you ever do that pin striping


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMM...I STILL GOT WORK TO DO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 6 2010, 12:23 PM~18498277
> *oh yeah i remember now. did you ever do that pin striping
> *


Nope not yet been riding that shit a lot though bitch rides smooth! I was gonna post it up for sale but my moms was like fuck that shit. That's mine I sat on it first so its mine. So I can't sell it lol.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spocks bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

came great homie's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 30 2010, 11:30 PM~18191040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took this bitch out for a cruise yesterday wit some of they guys after a club meeting. :happysad: boy am i outta shape :uh: .


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 13 2010, 10:10 AM~18554643
> *took this bitch out for a cruise yesterday wit some of they guys after a club meeting.  :happysad:  boy am i outta shape  :uh: .
> 
> 
> ...



nice slicks ! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 13 2010, 11:14 AM~18554666
> *nice slicks !  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :biggrin: no bullshit them slick set that bike off i think like puttin 520s on a 64


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any one else got any new pics????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

here are my updates 
down say 100 bucks in trades????


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 08:09 PM~18607145
> *here are my updates
> down say 100 bucks in trades????
> 
> ...


WAT U WANT ONLY ON SPOKES U ONLY HAVE ONE OR DA PAIR?>


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

huh??? 

both front and rear will be here at my door tomorrow


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 08:25 PM~18607295
> *huh???
> 
> both front and rear will be here at my door tomorrow
> *


O OK I THOUGHT U HAD EM FOR TRADE OR SELL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 04:40 PM~17900183
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































nope all go on this


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

that seat is sick.............lookin good every one :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mike how you been???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im going to have to change frames for the build off :happysad:

mines not going to be done in time i cant even get it welded till tuesday  let alone painted and bondoed with in 2 days after that 

i know its really late notice :happysad: 

but are all of you guys cool with that?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 26 2010, 08:28 AM~18663603
> *Im going to have to change frames for the build off  :happysad:
> 
> mines not going to be done in time i cant even get it welded till tuesday    let alone painted and bondoed with in 2 days after that
> ...


fuck that shit!  
























:happysad: jk its all good wit me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont look like ill have it painted by then ether
i think i have all the parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 26 2010, 08:20 AM~18663819
> *fuck that shit!
> :happysad:  jk its all good wit me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its only good with you cuz you got all your stuff


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

FUCK!!!  i have no bearings or other hardware for my build :angry: i have to hit my neighbor guy up for some


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

take them off your bmx bike lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18665601
> *take them off your bmx bike lol
> *


lol hell no. plus they are sealed 

what do yours go for, bottom bracket and headset


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 26 2010, 02:56 PM~18665591
> *FUCK!!!   i have no bearings or other hardware for my build :angry: i have to hit my neighbor guy up for some
> *


Wut u need


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 26 2010, 03:52 PM~18665885
> *Wut u need
> *


bearings for my bottom bracket and head tube


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

heres what i got so far


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 26 2010, 02:28 PM~18666097
> *heres what i got so far
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. Different and cool. I'm puttin together a quick street bike should be done maybe tonight or tomorrow. :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i think its safe to say elspock won this one.

ill get you next time.

good job :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Oct 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18813846
> *i think its safe to say elspock won this one.
> 
> ill get you next time.
> ...


:wow:


----------

